# Running dogwalk with box method?



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Solstice sort of has a running dogwalk right now. I kind of rushed her through the initial training process (more or less Silva Trkman's method and retraining from a 2o2o), so of course we're getting more leaps and misses as she's gained confidence. I've been attempting to start over and work through the training more thoroughly, and I'm discovering just how difficult I find this method to be. I know a lot of people have success with it but I have too much trouble seeing the footwork and short version is we're both getting frustrated and it's creating more problems than we had before. I used the box method on the a-frame and seeing the hits/misses was pretty easy for me.

I've seen a few videos of people applying the box method to the dogwalk, and I'm going to try it. But I'm not sure what the criteria should be since a four-paw hit on the dogwalk contact is more difficult than on the a-frame. (Silvia says that for her method four-paw hits are basically impossible to maintain and should not be the criteria). But I'm finding zero information about how criteria for the box should be applied on the dogwalk.

Any thoughts on how to proceed? All I can think to do at this point is start with four paws in the box and see what happens as we go.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The reason I can't (won't?) ever train a running dog walk is that I will NEVER have the time to teach it properly. Or the equipment/space in my yard. A reliable running dogwalk for a fast smart dog takes tons of DAILY/WEEKLY training. Hard for all the faster dog, but (to me) for a bigger dog who's NORMAL stride can take it over the contact zone.... not gonna be the training for me.

So I can't really help. For me, it's a 2on/2off for ever. That, when I get it done well can use a quick release if I think I need to push for time, is what I choose to do.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Haha, I get that. Ryker (my other dog) will always have a 2o2o, at least for the foreseeable future, because I know it would be even more difficult to train a running contact on him. And we've got plenty of other things (bar knocking!) to spend our time on. Running contacts do take work, and even the smallest of dogs can miss the contact without training.

I started Solstice with a 2o2o and she was one of those dogs who just did not enjoy it. She's been a lot happier since I switched her to running, and I've got the equipment and space to train it. Apparently I just don't have the eye-brain coordination for Sylvia's method though.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

For me personally Jenny has one of the best RC at the moment.
Just like MRL said it wouldn't be something for me, I'm also the 2o2o-type, but Jenny recorded her dogwalk training, maybe there's something in it you can use for your dog/your training?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa4TzB2Nud4


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I have watched Jenny's videos and read her blog about her contact training. She used Daisy Peel's method, which is basically Silvia's method except starting with a remote treat dispenser instead of throwing a ball. There are lots of people that get great results with that method (including Jenny), but like I said I just apparently don't have the eye-brain coordination for it.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Ah, ok, sorry, I wasn't aware that it's basically the same method...


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Just a bit of progress. We haven't been working on it very often. I've decided on two front feet in the box for the criteria, as I think that will be easiest to maintain and easiest for me to see. So far if she gets both front feet in she also gets both rear feet but I'm not sure that will continue as we progress and add speed. And of course I've accidentally clicked her several times for one front paw missing the box (one of which I included in the video). Sigh. When that happens I reward her more the next time for getting both front paws in and remind myself to be more careful! I'm optimistic with what we've got so far though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMaSWtE6UWU


----------

